# Generator sizing



## Nomo Reoil (Jan 19, 2018)

How do I choose the right size generator to run this motor? 5 HP TEFC 220 V., 60Hz, 1 Ph., Baldor Super-E premium efficiency motor.
Thanks
Nomo


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Just the motor at full load amps will be at 23. That works out to be 5060 watts. Don't know if your starting it against a load or not but motors can draw 3 times there running amps to start. IF you are planing to start this motor with a full load on it, it will require 14,520 watt surge to start. That's a big generator to only run at max running watts of 5060. Remember this is worst case. Personally I would not go under a 6500 running watt generator as I don't like to go over 80% rated output for regular use. A 6500 watt generator will give you a surge of about 8000 watts. I would think under normal circumstances, that would work. If you think the motor will be starting under heavy loads, then you may want to opt for a bit larger surge watt rating. 
The other thing to consider is what the actual load on the motor is going to be. If you can figure out your amp draw then it is easy to figure out watts needed to run it.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

I need running amps, + the starting code. It well be a letter. Then I need how your starting it? Across the line, reduced starting? If reduced I need to know which method. Also need to know what is the motor operating? If you have any voltage protection % dropouts connected to your starter I need the % it is set to as well as your normal utility voltage. Get that info an I can size your genset.


----------

